# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Is it possible to.......

## Austin

Is it possible to make my toads eat? Is it possible to make them mate, and is it possible to have the toads to be awake during the day, and sleep during the night.

----------


## Eli

Your toads need to be comfy to eat. Breeding is hard and requires a male and female obviously and you really cant tell if you have both. Also the cage must be perfect for breeding. Unfortunately toads do whatever they want with bedtime so just try and make things as natural as possible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Austin

> Your toads need to be comfy to eat. Breeding is hard and requires a male and female obviously and you really cant tell if you have both. Also the cage must be perfect for breeding. Unfortunately toads do whatever they want with bedtime so just try and make things as natural as possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know for sure that I have a male and female. Does anyone have any odea on food that they will eat?

----------


## Eli

Crickets and dubia roaches. Earthworms too. Breeding involves cycling between dry and no food and wet. And tons of food and you need a rain chamber. I don't know much about it and haven't considered it. I just graduated from rookie status myself  :Big Grin: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Austin

Okay! Do you know if they eat/like rolly pollies?

----------


## Eli

They'll eat anything that moves but even though they are wild caught and have been exposed to many diseases, wild caught insects may still have foreign parasites or pesticides which might kill your frog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Austin

I guess that I will nees to risk it. I am only 13, and have hardely any money. I will feed them wild bugs. Pray they are non-poisnious.

----------


## RABBIT 1

I have a wild pet toad called Tim i have a problem he won't eat

----------


## RABBIT 1

Do u have a toad

----------


## Eli

Try to stick with earthworms, although at the pet store 50-70 usually run only about 10 dollars, you can try breeding them, they're SUPER easy to breed look it up on e-how. Make sure you get large crickets btw, welcome to the forum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eli

> I have a wild pet toad called Tim i have a problem he won't eat


Can you tell us about his setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Austin

> Do u have a toad


Yes, two. Go to 'is my toad's habitat dangerous' to see pics. Please look! They are so cute.

----------

